# Soaking oatmeal?



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

How exactly do I do this? Does it change the consistency? What do I soak it in? My older DD won't eat regular oatmeal because she finds it too chewy--she loves the instant packets







: Would soaking make it softer and creamier?

Thanks!


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I soak my steel cut oats overnight, and then cook them for about 10 minutes in the morning.

I assume your talking about rolled oats, however. You can absolutely soak overnight. Use the same water







ats ratio as normal, then put a lid on it to keep the water from evaporating. If you're doing rolled oats, you don't have to cook it for very long after it's been soaked. Really, just bring it to a boil to get rid of that raw oats taste.

Adding a little bit of wheat germ or wheat bran can help with the digestibility/mineral absorption of the oats. I'd add it during the soaking.

Good luck!
Aven


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

you soak your steel cut? do you boil the water first then soak?


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Aren't oats processed with steam if they're rolled? I just read about this. So I kindof gave up on soaking them if they're not raw to begin with. Can anyone clarify? Is this why steel-cut are so attractive?


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

I love steel-cut oats, myself--unfortunately, no one else around here does! So rolled it is







I'll try that tonight and see how it goes over in the morning.

Thank you!


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Thank you for posting this, I was just wondering about the same thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avendesora* 
I
I assume your talking about rolled oats, however. You can absolutely soak overnight.

Adding a little bit of wheat germ or wheat bran can help with the digestibility/mineral absorption of the oats. I'd add it during the soaking.

Good luck!
Aven


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I read this too, and I am not sure about soaking either. My son has oral issues (long story) and I'm just happy he'll eat rolled oats.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma_goldman* 
Aren't oats processed with steam if they're rolled? I just read about this.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I think rolled oats don't count if you're a 'raw foodist', but they sure taste raw to me if they're not boiled.

I do soak my steel cut oats. I don't boil them until the morning. I think it helps with the digestibility/mineral absorption for them to be left raw for the soaking. But as PP mentioned, not sure how much this helps with the digestibility/mineral stuff with rolled oats.

Steelcut oats are more 'attractive' because they're less processed. The grains are simply chopped, not steamed and then rolled. They also have a lower glycemic index rating than rolled oats, I think. Honestly, I just like them.

Soaking oats will help with the creaminess. It doesn't hurt to try! And it will cut down on the cooking time in the morning.

Aven


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avendesora* 
I think rolled oats don't count if you're a 'raw foodist', but they sure taste raw to me if they're not boiled.

I do soak my steel cut oats. I don't boil them until the morning. I think it helps with the digestibility/mineral absorption for them to be left raw for the soaking. But as PP mentioned, not sure how much this helps with the digestibility/mineral stuff with rolled oats.

Thanks for the info! I tried the steelcut oats and loved them (so did the resident toddler!)! I have to admit that I tried them raw (yet soaked) before cooking them for a short time...


----------

